# Pooping outside the litter box



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Poppy is 9 months old and for the last 3-4 weeks, she's been pooping outside the litter box. Before then, she has used the boxes without a single problem. The litter boxes are kept clean (usually cleaned out twice a day), the litter is a few inches deep and she has no problem using them for a wee. 

She has been pooping by either the back door, the front door or on the side of the toilet in the downstairs loo. I have no idea what it causing her to do this or how to stop it. 

I've read about middening and it doesn't seem to fit. She isn't the dominant cat of the house, Oscar very much is. I read that sometimes dominant cats (in our case Oscar) will bully block litter boxes, but we have litterboxes on both floors of our house and she's been using them for wees, so it doesn't seem like an issue of blocking (though Oscar can be a bit of a bully sometimes).

We've been cleaning the areas with a bleach solution. I'm now thinking of putting something like tinfoil down as a deterrent. Or maybe a cat-repellent? However, I'm concerned that if I do just that she'll just go elsewhere. I've also thought about, instead of cleaning up her mess and getting rid of it right away, putting it into one of the litter boxes and then putting her into that litter box. Might that correct her behaviour?

Are there any other ideas for correcting this behaviour?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

First question - is she neutered? If not that can affect litter tray behaviour when she is in call or coming into call.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, she was neutered 4 months ago.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I am fairly certain that bleach contains ammonia and so it isn't the best thing to be cleaning with as it will attract her back to the same spot - try Simple Solution (available at [email protected]). Have you tried feliway or pet rescue diffusers? Are your boxes covered or open? Many like to poop in covered boxes but don't mind weeing in open? Do you keep them very clean? Some cats will only use a clean box (especially for poops). How many boxes do you have - the rule is one per cat and one extra?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

I would definatley try putting her poop in her litter box & see how she reacts when she goes for a tinkle...Also not sure if using bleach to clean up her "mishaps" may be causing her go there again as bleach has the same kind of chemicals in as cat weewee but saying that if that were the case wouldnt she be doing her number 1s there too 

Sorry for my rubbish help & hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Bleach definitely doesn't contain ammonia; mixing the two chemicals causes injurious, potentially fatal, chemical reactions to occur. 

We haven't tried Feliway yet but I'm not sure how effective it would be for us since our house is predominately open plan. I suppose we could try it. I just think that, because of the big open space, it will quickly dissipate.

We have 4 boxes; 2 are covered and 2 are uncovered. They both seem to have a preference for the covered boxes but will happily use the uncovered too. Litter boxes are kept clean -they're cleaned twice a day- and she's pooped outside the box not long after they've been cleaned out.

I think we're doing everything 'right' in terms of the litter boxes. We don't use any liners, we don't use any freshening agents or anti-bacterial powders. It's kept clean and it's a few inches deep.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

maybe Oscar (or something else) spooked poppy while she was doing the doo so it has put her off going in her litter tray

There is a spray version of the feliway instead of the plug in,thats what i use & i just squirt it twice a day in my bedroom for my new addition (as he has territory issues at the moment)!! Not sure if thats any help...it may give her the confidence to venture back into her loo


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't know they did a spray, I thought it was just a plug-in. I will try both. 

I called my vet tonight, spoke to the receptionist and the vet is going to call me tomorrow to talk about what could be causing the issue and things we can try to correct it.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Let us know what they say wontcha.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Will do.

I'm still waiting to hear back, the receptionist forgot to mention that the vet who deals with cat behaviour wasn't in today. Grrrr....it gets on my nerves when they fail to communicate simple details like that.

My hubby is grumbling 'if she keeps this up she's going to have to go' every time he has to pick up the mess. He doesn't really want to get rid of her, nor would he unless I consented, he just resents cleaning up the mess but I still find it mildly upsetting when he says it because I know if this issue persists or gets worse that it may get to the point we have to find another home for her.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually just seen this-When you mention mess, what consistency is it? The reason I ask is because like inappropriate urination, defecation can also be a sign of intestinal inflammation where the cat avoid the litter tray for the same reasons.

What about worming for instance?


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Her stools look normal and there isn't any indication of worms. They were last to the vet 2 months ago, had a check over and all was fine.

I could be wrong but I suspect that it's something behavioural. I just don't know what is causing the behaviour (stress, anxiety, issues with Oscar, issues with the kids, unhappiness, something else?) or how to correct it.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully your vet will be able to diagnose her problem when he rings....(fingers & paws crossed it will be today) as getting home to cat poop must be stressfull & also quite worrying for you all.

Also tell your hubby that if Poppy goes then he goes too,that should calm him down a bit..lol

Hope you get some good help from the vets


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol. My hubby just resents cleaning up the mess which I can understand. For starters, I'm the one that wanted the cats. And I don't like cleaning it up either; the reason I don't is because I don't have the stomach for it.

It's not his grumbling that is upsetting me, though. It's the thought that if she keeps it up or it gets worse we'll probably have to rehome her because I just don't have a clue how to deal with cat behavioural problems. It is a last resort option, though. 

Still haven't heard back from the vet. I'm in the call queue chasing it up as I type.


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I talked to the vet. She suggested Feliway and popping the poop into the litter box.

But Poppy hasn't pooped outside the litterbox for the last two days (yesterday and so far today). Either she's going in the litter box or she's gone somewhere else and I haven't found it yet. Unlikely to be the latter because either myself, hubby, the kids or the cleaner (she was here today) would've found something by now.

Fingers crossed Poppy keeps going in the litter box. Sods law that she would, though, when I decide to get advice about it lol.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats great news...Hopefully Poppy going her litter box (either that or ur kiddies are using it as play dough....) will carry on for ever now.I think she got spooked about something but has had the confidence to go back to normality like a good girl

It is typical though but you know what cats are like....here to prove us wrong ll the time!!


----------

